
Find Hackers Near You - illdave
http://hackerbuddy.com/posts/4
======
Mizza
Cool, but you guys need to get SSL working immediately if you're asking people
to type in passwords!

Worked on an app with the similar goal but never launched it. Hope this one
succeeds - is anybody else in Berkeley, CA and down to hack/hang?

------
angusgr
Another way to "Find Hackers Near You" is to find a Hackerspace near you, and
find out when the best time to visit is:
<http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/List_of_Hacker_Spaces>

:)

~~~
Natsu
I was about to say the same thing.

The sad thing, though, is that there's one near me (the Phoenix area) and all
the meetings I've ever seen are in direct conflict with my work hours. Just
one of the bad things about having your days start at 2-4 PM, I guess :(

~~~
X-Istence
Heatsynclabs is open even outside of the hours listed, I would check twitter,
many of the members post on there when they are in the space.

When I still lived in Phoenix I would visit there often (I know many of the
founders of HSL from the college I went to).

~~~
Natsu
I haven't been there, so I haven't really gotten to know anyone there and I
don't know their twitter, but I suppose I could try to Google something up.
Have been wishing for something interesting on a weekend, though I've been
really busy lately, too.

------
grimtrigger
I wanna find some hacker bros but don't need help with anything in particular.
Can we get a location based search?

------
reledi
I signed up for HackerBuddy a long time ago and never used it since. I'm a lot
more interested in finding hackers nearby so this will give me some incentive
to use the service.

Some buddies and I are organizing a hackathon and now I can use HackerBuddy to
find people who would like to participate :)

edit: Just tried to update my profile but the changes aren't being saved, or
if they are, they aren't being updated instantly.

------
benawabe896
Great idea. Very interested to see the follow through on this and to see if
there are any connections to be made in my area.

------
nrj
May I suggest markdown support for the profile descriptions? Being able to add
links would be nice.

~~~
mike-cardwell
You can use some html elements already. Check out my profile:

<http://hackerbuddy.com/users/2670>

------
ColinWright
For those saying they want location search, just use "near me" as what you're
looking for.

------
nodesocket
Nice, great user interface. Need to be able to browse by location though. Also
would be cool to post an update like: 'Need #coffescript wizard near @San
Francisco' and it posts to all people in San Francisco with coffeescript
skills.

------
r19
I just added myself, but searching for UA-3341961 gives me a bad feeling. Is
this a seo harvester? There is no info on the site who is running it except an
email wich differs from other UA-3341961 sites.

~~~
illdave
Hi - no it's nothing malicious. I'm running it, maybe I should add a bit more
to the contact details page..

------
drewblaisdell
The Thunderbolt logo reminds me of Dustin Curtis' own branding, and the
characters on the front page are straight out of eightbit.me. That said, cool.

~~~
illdave
Hi, I showed the Eightbit.me designer before I launched, and he was happy with
me using those characters.

~~~
drewblaisdell
Hey, I'm not accusing you of anything. I know @addison is happy when people
use those characters. They work!

------
pepijndevos
Great idea. Only, finding a buddy near me is not easy. I only got people
without a location and one from Bay area. I'm Dutch.

~~~
dantheman0207
I'm in Eindhoven. Even with a group with as high an Internet presence as
hackers it can be hard to find people. With the technical university here the
level of hackers is high, but I'm not getting results on the website.

------
johnwall
You could also use <http://www.githire.com> to find people.

------
danso
Great idea but the Yes/No buttons are non functional on iOS Safari

~~~
illdave
Hi, thanks - that's definitely a bug I need to fix.

